# dippy your bogwood has arrived



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey man as promised dippy i have found you the sickest piece imaginable

well as i said there were 2 but the one was rather large and i didnt feel like dealing with it i may go back and get it at a later date but this is deff the more vicious one

heres the pic dippy this was from a yard so there is still some lose bark on it and such but it is completly dried out and wow level nice

its gonna probley kill me to ship it and i hope you have a large tank cause it is 40 inchs from right to left and 20 from front back at this time about 36 high

i will prune some from the bottom unless you want it as is also if you tell me what size tank thsi will be for and what the tank height is i will trim that way as well

i exsect ill see you one here later


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

whoa! that's gonna take some massive cleaning. I love the idea. Will it stand up like that on it's own in the tank?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

no i had it proped see this piece was from a tree that fell over leaving 3/4 of the roots above ground the other 1/4 was still in the dirt and rotted

i trimmed it up a bit to try and get it to (sit) and its working a little so see the piece sat up actully about 10 inchs and since thats far to high for a gravel slope i got it down to about 6 with will work much nicer and with out removing any of the really long roots ill post a pic of it now

here it is after some bottom pruning its sitting ok now

left 







center 







right


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn-
That would look nice in my tank as is....

Whats your plans Dippy...


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

That is NICE, John! Do you have any idea what kind of wood it is?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

That is quite the piece of wood, beautiful!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

WOW









Umm, all I can say is.. can you cut one somehow, so it could fit easily in a 75g, and still look killer?

I would like to be able to place it in the tank so the cuts in the wood could be either burried in gravel, or covered somehow by the plants.
The tank is about 20" tall and 18" wide. 4' long

That sure is a great pice, I love roots.











AKSkirmish said:


> Damn-
> That would look nice in my tank as is....
> 
> Whats your plans Dippy...


Shoot, that would drop right into your tank..pff I got a puny tank, hah

It might have to be butchered to fit in my tank








I guess we will have to see if it can be altered to fit!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dippy it will fit i will make it happen without showing any cuts to the piece i have a empty 75

the only thing i would say about a 75 is it may over power the scape and as we both know it is balence that makes a great scape so maybe this piece is not for you but you have seen what i pick for a tank so give me a couple more days for sure i will find the right piece for you

i promised i shall deliver as promised you have my word

in the meen time im gonna see if it will fit my 75

then i will take pics and show you if its a balence of some sort and you like it or feel you can work with it i will ship to you no problem


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

can't say thank you enough!

Thanks!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Damn-
> That would look nice in my tank as is....
> 
> Whats your plans Dippy...


 ak if you want i piece like this i can find you one and the prices are gonna be dirt cheap plus shippin

you see i would be right on the money saying that this stump would probley go for easy over a 100 bucks maybe 150

if i were to sell it id do so for 50 plus shipping you cant beat that ever and guys there will be more pieces on the way only great art for the tank no bs if it doesnt look good im not posting it or collecting it

also i can trim to fit most tanks as i have 1 75 125 210 to test fit so


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

just out of curiosity, do you have any idea what the shipping would be on something that size?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> just out of curiosity, do you have any idea what the shipping would be on something that size?


well ill post it wen i send it to dippy

depends as you know on size of box and weight so its in my yard in the sun to help it dry what ever moisture is still in it

also i will remove as much of the uneed parts as poss with out jeopdizing the pieces looks im a landscaper i trim stuff every day

plus i look at it as if it was gonna go into my tank

im gonna try and get some stumps that fit a nano today to give it that big tank look and feel that most of these planted nanos already have


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'd like to do the same type of thing, but in reality, i am just far too lazy to go out and do it myself. maybe i'll have you try to find me something for my big tank when i move in the next few weeks.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> i'd like to do the same type of thing, but in reality, i am just far too lazy to go out and do it myself. maybe i'll have you try to find me something for my big tank when i move in the next few weeks.


or you could always just pm with the tank size and deminisions of the top opening and ill find something fopr your app like i said cheap


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

sounds like a plan, you could just drop it off in person and build me a tank while you're here too... haha. you can be the "diy for hire guy" (i just copyrighted that name, ha), that can be your other business.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> sounds like a plan, you could just drop it off in person and build me a tank while you're here too... haha. you can be the "diy for hire guy" (i just copyrighted that name, ha), that can be your other business.


thats preety good joe i already have too many little jobs and a landscaping biz with 28 regulare grass cuts every week along with all the much and other stuff im doing a 140 square feet patio and a 42 foot walkway right now just dug the trenchs to line them both with belguim blocks its gonna be sick

these stumps are really not that common with me being fortunate to be outside and on the road a lot i just search for them conditions have to be so right for a small enough tree to uproot itself then to grow mosty horisontal roots wen it was alive its just not real common like 1 in 100,000


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk MAN. I would cap a brick if i could make something like that work in my tank.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ryanimpreza said:


> sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk MAN. I would cap a brick if i could make something like that work in my tank.


hey are talking that new fangled slang hahahahhah what the hell is capping a bricks except for a mansonary term

what size tank you got ryan that you would put something like this in


----------

